# Dog Aggression That Stems From Sniffing?



## Xthrowawaystyle (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey everyone! In short, my dog tends to become dog aggressive towards large dogs when they begin sniffing his stomach/behind areas. As a little background, my dog is a Border Collie/Australian Shepard/spaniel mix. I rescued him when he was 3 months old. He was socialized a lot as a puppy, always taken on walks around other people/animals (I lived right near a university), and taken to the dog park a fair amount as a puppy and then about 2-3 times a week from the time he was a year and older. As a puppy, he was really submissive.

However, what's strange is that A) this is almost exclusively with larger dogs, though it does on occasion happen with smaller dogs and B) he always seems so excited, tail wagging, to go up to them and say hello. They sniff each other, and within a few seconds of the dog sniffing his stomach/behind area, he snaps and starts a tussle. He doesn't bite, or anything, but needless to say it freaks out owners, and it's not a great experience. This happens both on and off leash. 

Any ideas at all what could be causing this or how to help curb it? We've tried everything from desensitization, to giving treats when he sees other dogs to try and make it a positive experience. There are a very few larger dogs (very submissive personalities) that he gets along with, and smaller dogs he tends to play peacefully with. This seems to be a fear based aggression, and directly triggered by the sniffing. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have any suggestions except to say this is pretty common. My dog has been growled at by plenty of dogs once he started sniffing them, when they initially seemed fine. He has also growled at a couple dogs as they were sniffing him and he got uncomfortable with the encounter.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

This is very common behavior. My rescue Murphy is similar in that he expects large dogs to approach him either 1) slowly and politely or 2) very playfully. If a dog bigger than him rushes him to sniff him or pushes him against a fence or makes him feel confined, he will grumble and growl a bit until the other dog gives him some space. Then after that, he is fine. Due to this, we don't really engage in off-leash play outside of his daycare (where he has never had an issue) or with dogs that he already knows/does well with. If we are introducing him to a new dog, we like to control the situation by doing a slow introduction (like taking them on a short walk together). 

You just have to do a bit more from a management standpoint when dealing with this behavior. Like I mentioned, this is very common. Slow intros and controlled intros to new dogs has worked very well for us with Murphy. Best of luck!


----------



## Xthrowawaystyle (Jul 21, 2014)

It's really comforting to know that this isn't abnormal behavior. I guess what concerns me is it's not just a grown, it's a full on attack/tussle. Again, there's no biting or actual harm, and it's definitely fear aggression, but it's less peaceful than a growl or bark and if you don't know what's going on, it can look a little scary, and completely prevents us from being able to be in a dog park when there's other large dogs around. Also, if I separate them, he won't pursue it, but then the other dog almost always comes back for seconds and then it ensues again. 

I like the idea of a walk together, although this would be difficult with strange dogs, I think it's a great idea for dogs that he doesn't know, but I do. 

Thanks so much for your responses so far!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My Katie loves to be the sniffer, but hates to be the sniffee. She'll jump away from dogs who try to sniff her and probably would growl or snark, but I don't let it go that far. Several trainers have told me that they don't permit their dog(s) to greet other dogs when they're on leash and they recommend that if you do allow your dog to greet others to keep the greeting shorter than 3 seconds.

Katie rarely goes to the dog park (only if other dogs who share her play style are there) because she can be rude. I don't intentionally allow her to greet other dogs (my husband does - ugh!), so she can't practice her snarky behavior.

If you think your dog's reaction is out of fear, you might want to try helping him see other dogs as a positive thing (or at least not as a threat). Fearful dogs and scaredy dogs are good sites / books. There's also a sticky for reactive dogs that might have some useful information for you.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Some dogs just don't like being sniffed by other dogs, especially dogs that are larger and/or more confident than they are. My suggestion is to watch all greetings closely and as soon as you see the other dog starting to sniff your dog, call your dog away. The other dog may follow, but more often than not IME when the subject of their sniffing leaves, dogs just let it go. Just be sure if your dog is on leash that you don't pull him away with the leash, as putting tension on the leash may actually trigger a scuffle.

Just curious, what does his tail look like when he approaches the other dogs? You mention that it is wagging, but is it high, low, wagging fast or slow? Tail wagging does not universally mean "happy".


----------



## Xthrowawaystyle (Jul 21, 2014)

I hadn't heard that about the 3 second rule, but it makes sense. I can occasionally catch my Sawyer (my dog)'s body language about a second before he's about to snap and pull him away to avoid a scuffle, but 3 seconds seems about right for when things start to go downhill. I know dogs tend to be more fearful on leash, and Sawyer is no exception, however this happens when he's off leash and in a dog park as well. Could this be because it's learned behavior from being leashed, or is it just that the issue doesn't involve the restriction of a leash?

Good point about the tail, I actually hadn't considered that. It's usually kind of straight, sometimes down (resting, not between legs) but slightly elevated so that it's somewhere between a resting position and how it would be if it was straight out. And it's usually moving at a slowish pace. So I guess that's a fairly insecure position?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I do the 3 second rule, especially now that my dog has actually growled at a few other dogs (before it was because I anticipated dogs growling at him).

As for off leash, I wouldn't let him meet dogs off leash for the first time either. Take him for a walk with the other dog and let them get acclimated, then let them off leash.

I also don't do dog parks. Just too risky, especially since my dog is intact and I have seen that have an effect on other dogs. He only plays with dogs when I know they get along. It took almost two hours to introduce him to our friends' dog (who is very reactive) but now they get along great. Many dogs just need slow introductions before they are comfortable with a new dog.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you need to stop putting your dog in these situations. I had a dog aggressive dog and we simply did not meet other dogs. Ever. Each time you allow your dog to get into this situation and start a tussle, you are reinforcing his behavior. You're also being very unfair to the other dog and the other dog's owner. Think about it from their point of view. You know your dog will react this way, which could injure or scare the other dog, but you allow it to happen anyway. You need to take control and end these sorts of encounters.


----------



## Xthrowawaystyle (Jul 21, 2014)

My hope is to end this behavior, but I think it's necessary to understand why it's happening first. Like I said, he was very submissive up until he was about 3 years old. It's only in the last two years (where he's actually had more socialization if anything) that it's happened. We actually don't go in dog parks as it is (unless they are empty), and he's always leashed in open areas, however, I can't stop the other dogs from coming up to him/persisting. I'd never put another dog in danger.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I just read this article and thought it applied nicely:
http://thecognitivecanine.wordpress.com/2013/07/10/realistic-expectations-and-reactivity/

And for what it's worth, my dog is 2 and has growled at 4 dogs total in his life, all in the last month. So I'm deal with this change in behavior and trying to figure it out, just like you are. I think the answer is just to really limit contact with other dogs (don't go places where they charge up to you, and if they do, get between them and your dog and tell them to get lost). Only let him be around other dogs when he can be carefully introduced and you know he will be comfortable around.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds a lot like insecurity to me, and my dog has been exactly the same way. The excitement would in that case be him trying to tell the other dog that he's small and innocent, not wanting to cause any trouble. Min only does that with large scary animals, lika cows(!), but has learned to use calm signals to show he wants distance. It's usually trainable to a point, my goal would be for the dog to be able to handle it if another dog runs up to you, but it's not necessary to enjoy the company of all dogs. 

Going for walks without allowing the dogs to great at all has helped mine relax. Where I live we have small, fenced in dog parks, and if there's a dog in there I ask the owner if mine might greet through the fence. That way, I can see his reaction and either ask if we can come inside, or call him away without him having to get rid off a dog he doesn't like by himself. By learning to read the dogs early signals (stiff body language, turning away, growling) you can also reward these signals with increasing the distance, without the dog having to use stronger signals like snapping and starting a tussle.


----------



## Xthrowawaystyle (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree, it's definitely insecurity. I think having him sniff dogs through the fence is a good idea. He's done that on his own in the past (when a dog is just walking by) and I can easily tell when he's not feeling it. Any idea why he seems to get along with/not mind small dogs as much? Are they just less threatening? Come to think of it, maybe they just aren't big sniffers.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I just realised that small dogs usually have trouble reaching my dogs butt! So if that's the case there's no wonder the dog is more comfortable around smaller ones. And dogs do know the size difference, even though some are better at handling than others.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think small dogs are just less threatening. They can't loom over your dog, or easily get behind to sniff him unless he allows it. My own dog is much more comfortable with little dogs (though obviously they aren't always comfortable with him!)


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I think small dogs are just less threatening. They can't loom over your dog, or easily get behind to sniff him unless he allows it. My own dog is much more comfortable with little dogs (though obviously they aren't always comfortable with him!)


Agree with this. Murphy absolutely loves every small dog he meets, even if they are a bit "rude", because to him they are zero threat.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I do the 3 second rule, especially now that my dog has actually growled at a few other dogs (before it was because I anticipated dogs growling at him).


If there isn't immediately a tussle or a problem, and he seems ok, or like he even enjoys it, give it a couple of seconds, no longer, and go on your merry way. I think dog parks and off leash meetings would be a bad idea (though it does cross my mind that leashes can make some dogs uncomfortable....but you are SO much safer keeping it on!). If you have tons of SUPER short meetings that go well he might feel better about meetings in general, which would be a good thing so long as they are all positive. If you do see any signs that even short meetings are too much, then yeah, cut them out all together.


----------



## Tomy11 (Aug 23, 2021)

Xthrowawaystyle said:


> Hey everyone! In short, my dog tends to become dog aggressive towards large dogs when they begin sniffing his stomach/behind areas. As a little background, my dog is a Border Collie/Australian Shepard/spaniel mix. I rescued him when he was 3 months old. He was socialized a lot as a puppy, always taken on walks around other people/animals (I lived right near a university), and taken to the dog park a fair amount as a puppy and then about 2-3 times a week from the time he was a year and older. As a puppy, he was really submissive.
> 
> However, what's strange is that A) this is almost exclusively with larger dogs, though it does on occasion happen with smaller dogs and B) he always seems so excited, tail wagging, to go up to them and say hello. They sniff each other, and within a few seconds of the dog sniffing his stomach/behind area, he snaps and starts a tussle. He doesn't bite, or anything, but needless to say it freaks out owners, and it's not a great experience. This happens both on and off leash.
> 
> Any ideas at all what could be causing this or how to help curb it? We've tried everything from desensitization, to giving treats when he sees other dogs to try and make it a positive experience. There are a very few larger dogs (very submissive personalities) that he gets along with, and smaller dogs he tends to play peacefully with. This seems to be a fear based aggression, and directly triggered by the sniffing. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tomy11 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi, this indeed is an old forum post. I've had for a month a Border Collie that was gifted to me by my aunt. He has been a role model and is very friendly, except for that sniffing aggression issue. It's exactly as you explain that he looks excited to meet a dog, but after 10 seconds (only bigger dogs) he lashes out. I'm not sure if you still follow the forum, but hopefully you can provide some advice over the years. I wish I can remove that annoyance from him.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid the original poster hasn't been here since 2014, and new posts on old threads easily get lost. I suggest you start a new thread with details about your specific situation so that our currently active members can more easily find it and offer advice! I will be closing this thread to further replies to avoid confusion.


----------

